# Hummingbird LCR 2000



## brianlt21 (Sep 20, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about the hummingbird lcr 2000 looked on their website and no info on this one.. I need to know how this thing works such as depth, fish, etc.. thanks any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 21, 2008)

Brian, are you considering buying one? If so, you might google it, usually you can find some reviews or info from other sites where guys are talking about them.

Not much help, but might point you in the right direction.

ST


----------



## brianlt21 (Sep 21, 2008)

I tried to Google it a friend gave me one and trying to find a manual for it that's all


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 21, 2008)

I looked around online for several minutes, didn't have much luck either. There are a couple places that want to sell you one for $15-20 :roll: 

The only opinion I found called it a "dinosaur". I'd say you may just have to figure it out on your own, but (and no offense) you may not have gotten much, even as a "gift".

ST


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 21, 2008)

Take it out an dtry it - probably not to good for other then a depth finder - which is really all you need


----------



## russ010 (Oct 15, 2008)

Here's a manual for it....


----------

